# Does anyone else ever skip job interviews because you're too nervous?



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

I haven't had a full time job since I was laid off in 2012. 
When I started working back in 2008, I had one interview and got the job. Now, it's like a 3 or 4 step process with interviews. I made it through 3 out of 4 interviews for a casino job before I gave up. 
Currently, Burger King has been calling for an interview. I've got my second interview today. 
I hate these multiple step interviews because I've seen the people who work in some of these places and I know damned well that they aren't any smarter than I am.


----------



## jamie1029 (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe you should just take the job anyway. At best, you'll find you actually can do the job which will greatly increase your confidence. At worst, you find you're not handling it, so quit, and you've learnt something.


----------



## sunflower456 (Oct 25, 2012)

NE1CME said:


> I haven't had a full time job since I was laid off in 2012.
> When I started working back in 2008, I had one interview and got the job. Now, it's like a 3 or 4 step process with interviews. I made it through 3 out of 4 interviews for a casino job before I gave up.
> Currently, Burger King has been calling for an interview. I've got my second interview today.
> I hate these multiple step interviews because I've seen the people who work in some of these places and I know damned well that they aren't any smarter than I am.


Honestly, it's really not you. It's the damn process. I know what you mean by the multiple step interviews and they are just flat out f'king ridiculous. I think they can give anyone a nervous breakdown. I think it's inhumane to do that and we have to let the corperate world know this. This is one of the reasons I'm glad i have a facebook. Because I go to each company's facebook page that I have a problem with and write my grievences and actually get a ton of l likes from strangers. If I knew the company's name that has a four step interviewing process, I would go there and complain in an intelligent way for you. Those amount of steps are brutal in every way for a human being. I think human resources need to realize they have made everything way too complicated.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

NE1CME said:


> I hate these multiple step interviews because I've seen the people who work in some of these places and I know damned well that they aren't any smarter than I am.


I've worked a trillion of those burger king/McDonald's jobs and second interview basically is a guarantee of hiring. Of course, they have to spruce everything up and call it an "interview" but it's because they meet with you, then have a second "interview" to get your info. It takes them forever. You're basically as good as in.

Yea, all jobs from fast food to corporate culture makes up fancy names for everything so that everyone feels higher than what they are haha.

For example, I worked at a medicaid HMO, and basically I was a customer service rep. But they called them "benefit specialists/associates". The mail room people were "office administration assistants" lol. I think that this is why so many people without smarts land these jobs and end up getting higher opinions of themselves than they should have. Our dept. was crawling with people who had to speak to clients all day, yet they only knew how to speak in fluent ebonics. Meanwhile, they were losing professional and prepared people left and right.


----------



## Limestone22 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, but I'm a little weird about my interviews, I like to wear the same casual clothing to each one, I feel very uncomfterable over dressing, and to your question... I have been stuck in my car trying to decide if I can even make it to their door. I kept thinking if anyone was watching me  i know beer isn't the answer but that **** kills most nerves... Will use it next time...


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I always show up to the interview, but twice I've had it where I just didn't show up on the first day of the job due to anxiety.


----------

